# High End GPU gesucht



## Keelval (9. Dezember 2013)

Huhu zsm.

Ich bin dabei meinen Rechner auf Vordermann zu bekommen und habe auch schon einige Euronen ausgegeben.

Ich bin gewillt, einen Gamer PC zu Basteln, der in den nächsten Jahren noch Optimal laufen wird.

Wo es derzeitig hängt, ist die GPU 

Ich möchte Aktuelle Titel auf Maximaler Qualität best möglich Ruckelfrei Spielen [HD].

Bildschirm ist ein benq xt2720t (27")

Da stehen zur Auswahl die Titan, GTX 690 R9 290x oder 780ti.

Im Internet finde ich leider nicht die Informationen, die mir Helfen, eine Entscheidung zu treffen.
Daher hoffe ich, das mir hier bei meiner Entscheidung unter die Arme gegriffen werden kann.

1200 Euro sind maximal, was ich ausgeben möchte.
Möchte kein SLI modus betreiben.


Um dieses Thread handelt es sich um *keine* Scherzfrage, oder eine Erstellung aus langeweile.
Fand auf dieser Seite immer Hilfe bei meinen Problemen und Entscheidungen um die derzeit gekaufte Hardware.

@Edit. 
Weil schon eröffnet und Vergessen, benötige ich noch DDR3 Riegel.
Laut Foren sollten 16GB mehr als ausreichend sein. 
Nur habe ich keinerlei Ahnung, auf was ich achten muss, bis auf einen Dual Channel betrieb.

Die Zahlen 1333,1600, 2XXX haben für mich keinerlei Sinn.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

Für Games sind auch 8GB mehr als ausreichend, keine Sorge. Was für ne CPU hast Du denn? Für moderne CPUs ist DDR3-1600 optimal, auch als PC3-12800U zu finden. Aber auch falls Du schon DDR3-1333 drin hast, wäre der Unterschied nicht zu merken. Weniger als 1333 würd ich aber nicht nehmen.


Generell macht es mehr Sinn, eine nicht ZU teuer Karte zu nehmen und dann halt früher aufzurüsten. Ich nehme an, du meinst beim Monitor den hier BenQ XL2720T, 27" (9H.LA4LB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ? Also x*L* 2720 - einen x*T *finde ich nicht. Der hat 1920x1080, also eine "normale" FullHD-Auflösung. ICh würde die R9 290 (ohne X) empfehlen - vielleicht hast Du die gar nicht auf dem Schirm, weil sie Dir zu "billig" erscheint? Wenn ja, dann wäre das ein Fehler, denn da sieht es so aus:

- Die R9 290 ab ca 340€ ist quasi gleichstark im Vergleich zur Nvidia Titan im Standardtakt, die mehr als doppelt so teuer wäre.
- Die R9 290X für ca 450€ ist im "Quiet"-Bios auch nur gleichschnell und erst im schnelleren Modus dann der R9 290 überlegen - und zwar um "satte" 8-12%
- Die GTX 780 Ti ist je nach Takt ca. 10-15% schneller als die R9 290 und kostet 70% mehr als die R9 290 (ab 580 Euro)


Ich weiß nicht, wie Du das siehst, aber: die R9 290 IST eine HighEnd-Karte zu einem eher günstigen Preis, und wenn DIE mal nur ca 30 FPS schaffen sollte, werden die teureren modelle auch nur 33-36 schaffen. Und da, wo eine 600€-Karte zB 70 FPS schafft, wird die R9 290 auch eher 60 schaffen. Ich würde da also in jedem Falle lieber ne R9 290 nehmen und dann halt wenn es nötig wird ein bisschen früher eine neue Karte kaufen.

Einziger Nachteil (wie auch bei der R9 290x): es gibt da zur Zeit noch keine Versionen, die NICHT den recht lauten AMD-Kühler nutzen. Man kann selber nen Kühler aufmontieren, so dass die dann sehr leise wird - kostet dann halt 40-50€ extra. Es SOLLTEN an sich jetzt schon welche mit anderen Kühlern auf dem Markt sein, was aber noch nicht geschehen ist - da könntest Du aber auch einfach mal was abwarten


----------



## Keelval (9. Dezember 2013)

Ausführliche Informationen, ich Danke Dir.

Gekauft habe ich mir einen ig 3570K, da mir dort versichert wurde, dieser für Sämtliche Spiele mehr als ausreichend sein würde, und ein i7/6Kerner völlig unnötig sind, wenn ich keine Bildbearbeitung oder Videobearbeitung mache.

Zu mal sei dieser einfach zu Übertakten wenn man dies möchte.


Zu den GPU's

Nun, 10-15% sind vorerst nicht die Welt, können aber in einem Halben Jahr wieder ausschlaggebend sein. 
Wie jedoch bereits geschrieben, spielt Geld keinerlei Rolle, und möchte für das Geld, die derzeit Beste GPU haben, da ich eben für die Zukunft abgesichert sein möchte. 

Habe mich Heute noch einmal in einem PC Laden beraten lassen und dort meinte man, das ich gerne zur Titan greifen kann, diese aber auch viele Bemängelungen hat (welche, wollte man mir nicht Sagen)
Die GTX 690 soll noch eine der Besten sein, und nur sehr knapp unter der Titan Liegen da sie 2 Chips?! besitzt.

Die 780ti soll um ca 7-10% langsamer als die 690 sein.

Von der R9 290X ratete Er mir ab, da diese noch kein CustomDesign besitzen, und diese wie Du schon geschrieben hast, recht laut sein können. 

Er riet mir auf jeden fall zu der 690. Dabei sagte Er noch, das die Alten Versionen davon, mikroruckler haben können, wenn beide Chips das Bild gleichzeit berechnen, das aber bei den Neuen Modellen kaum noch vor kommen.

Er sagte aber auch, das die 780ti Software Technisch mehr leistung bringen kann, da die 690 von Nvidia nicht mehr so beachtet wird.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

Keelval schrieb:


> Ausführliche Informationen, ich Danke Dir.
> 
> Gekauft habe ich mir einen ig 3570K, da mir dort versichert wurde, dieser für Sämtliche Spiele mehr als ausreichend sein würde, und ein i7/6Kerner völlig unnötig sind, wenn ich keine Bildbearbeitung oder Videobearbeitung mache.
> 
> ...


 die GTX 690 hat zwei Chips, verbrät aber auch dem entsprechend viel Strom - ich würde da echt nicht nur wegen dem wirklich bisschen Mehrleistung so was kaufen. Zudem kann es Probleme geben, wie Dir auch korrekt gesagt wurde, weil das quasi ne Art kleines SLI ist, d.h: es kann Mini-Ruckler geben trotz theoretisch vielen FPS, und manche Games bocken auch und laufen dann nur so gut, als hätte die Karte nur einen Chip (und das entspricht dann nur ca einer GTX 680) - UND es ist ne Karte, die kaum jemand hat, UND nicht mehr aus der aktuellen Generation, d.h. auch bei den Treibern kann es sein, wie Dir ja ebenfalls gesagt wurde, dass dort auf die GTX 690 keine Rücksicht mehr genommen wird. Optmiert werden die Treiber so oder so auf die 700er-Modelle. und da die GTX 780 Ti auch im Gegensatz zu den "kleineren" GTX 700er-Modellen wirklich einen ganz neuen Chip hat, wird die GTX 780 Ti sicher im Zweifel nochmal besser supportet werden..


 Aber selbst WENN es schon in nem halben Jahr ein Problem würde mit einer zb R9 290 (was völlig Unfug ist, da selbst eine Karte, die jetzt für "hohe" Details locker reicht wie eine GTX 770 / AMD R9 280X nicht schon nach nem halben Jahr plötzlich nur noch mit Mühe und Not mittlere Details schafft   ) hättest Du mehr fürs Geld, wenn Du erst dann, wenn es nötig wirst, erneut eine Grafikkarte kaufst.

 Wenn Geld aber egal ist, würd ich auf jeden Fall die GTX 780 Ti nehmen. Von der gibt es auch Versionen OHNE den Standardkühler, sondern mit leiserer Kühlung. Die ist GTX 780 Ti ist zudem besser als die Titan, genau wie auch die R9 290X. Die Titan ist aber ein reines Prestige-Monster, das für HighEnd-Freaks Anfang des überteuert Jahres auf den Markt geschmissen wurde um zu zeigen, dass Nvidia "es noch kann" - aber bei Preis-Leistung ist das Ding ein absoluter Fehlkauf und auch nicht besser als die kürzlich erschienene günstigere GTX 780 Ti.


----------



## Keelval (9. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst also die GTX 780ti bedenkenlos Empfehlen, wenn Geld keine Rolle Spielt?

Kannst Du mir denn auch einen Hersteller Empfehlen?. Meine damit, wie z.b. Asus, Gigabyte ect.

Scheinen ja doch alle Verschiedene Daten zu Liefern.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

AN sich wäre die E9 290 + Kühler selber separat kaufen und aufmontieren das vernünftigste, weil der Rückstand zur GTX 780 Ti nicht hoch ist, es aber viel günstiger wäre. Wenn Du das aber nicht willst, dann bleibt nur die GTX 780 Ti. Und da würd ich eine nehmen, die NICHT den Standard-Kühler mit nur einem Lüfter hat. Viele gibt es da eh nicht, zB die Gigabyte http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ti-windforce-3x-oc-gv-n78tov-3gd-a1031441.html  oder Palit Palit GeForce GTX 780 Ti JetStream, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X78TH10FB-1100J) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Gainward Gainward GeForce GTX 780 Ti Phantom, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (3057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 Mit der Lautstärke: die hängt halt AUCH davon ab, wie man die Karte einstellt. Man kann da nämlich zwischen Stromverbrauch, Lüfterdrehzahl und Takt alles selber einstellen, also zB so was wie "erhöhe den Takt so weit, bis maximal 50% Drehzahl erreicht werden", man kann aber auch einstellen, dass alles auf Max laufen soll, bis eine kritische Temperatur erreicht wird usw


----------



## EngelEngelchen (10. Dezember 2013)

Würde dir auch die GTX 780Ti empfehlen: GeForce GTX TITAN vs 780 Ti


----------



## Keelval (12. Dezember 2013)

Hab mich jetzt für die Gigabyte WindForce entschieden, da diese derzeit die Stärkste ist und sich preislich von den anderen kaum unterscheidet.

Mal sehen wie sie sein wird. Werd auf jeden Fall von feedback geben


----------



## Keelval (13. Dezember 2013)

Ist Heute angekommen, jedoch noch nicht Testen können.

Um zu den DDR3 zurück zu kommen, wurden mir 1600er Empfohlen. 
Nun hab ich mich ein wenig eingelesen, und bin kein Stück schlauer geworden.

Welche sind den nun am besten geeignet für Spieler?.

Dabei fand ich Artikel mit der Volt-Spannung, so wie Taktraten und irgendwelche Bedeutungen wie "T1" und "8-8-8-27".

Damit kann ich leider rein gar nichts Anfangen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2013)

Für moderne CPUs sind DDR3-1600 optimal, 1,5V ist von Intel empfohlen. Der Rest spielt keine ROlle, davon merkst Du rein gar nix, denn das RAM ist eh schon quasi "zu schnell" für moderne PCs. Theoretisch wäre ein kleinerer CL-Wert (das ist der erste Wert in dieser 4er-Zahlenreihe) etwas schneller, d.h. DDR3-1600 mit CL9 ist etwas schneller als mit CL10, und DDR3-1333 mit CL9 ist quasi gleichschnell wie DDR3-1600 mit CL10. Aber davon merkst Du wie gesagt echt nix. Wenn Du "schnelleres" ohne Aufpreis bekommst: okay. Aber extra mehr zahlen? No way


----------



## Keelval (13. Dezember 2013)

130-140 Euro würd ich maximal dafür ausgeben, und möchte auf jeden Fall 16gb, da ich ab und an auch mit Videos arbeite.

Kannst Du mir da etwas heraus suchen?

Dürfen auf jeden Fall keine Riegel sein, die einen Monströsen Kühlkörper aufgesetzt haben, da ich die durch den CPU Kühler nicht Verbauen kann (be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2)


----------



## Rabowke (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich kenne kein Consumer Videoschnittprogramm, was wirklich von 16GB Speicher profitiert.

Davon ab, du hättest dann lieber mehr Geld in den besagten i7 investieren sollen, denn gerade bei Videoschnitt und ähnliche arbeiten würdest du hier von der schnelleren CPU mehr profitieren.


----------



## Keelval (14. Dezember 2013)

Es ist ja nur ab und an mal ein Tag dabei, an dem ich die Programme nutze. Da bin ich dann mit dem i5 ganz gut bedient.

Mir geht es eben um die Ram. 8gb reichen, da widerspreche ich auch nicht, jedoch nehme ich gerne mehr, um in Zukunft meine Ruhe zu haben. Da diese eh von Monat zu Monat teuerer werden, schlage ich eben jetzt zu.


----------



## svd (14. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du meinst. 
Aber das Geld für den nichtspürbaren RAM könntest du genauso gut für eine 120GB SSD für's Betriebssystem verwenden.
Und sofort davon profitieren...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2013)

Also, ne SSD solltest Du Dir bei so einem Monster-PC sowieso unbedingt "gönnen".

 Beim RAM hängt es halt davon ab, wo Du bestellen willst. Aber bei Amazon zB gibt es grad dieses 16GB-Kit Kingston HyperX KHX16C10B1RK2/16X Arbeitspeicher 16GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  das ist derzeit der beste Preis "pro Gigabyte", hat alle relevanten Eckdaten passend zu modernen Intels und auch keine hohen Kühlkörper. Ist allerdings erst ab 20.12. lieferbar laut Amazon.

 Oder 2x diesen nehmen Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00)

 Oder hier zB ein 16GB-Kit bei hardwareversand für 117€ TeamGroup Elite Series DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (TED316GM1600HC11DC01/TED316G1600HC11DC01)


----------



## Keelval (14. Dezember 2013)

Habe bereits 2x 256GB SSD von Samsung 840 Pro.

Wie ja am Anfang geschrieben, fehlt mir jetzt nur noch die Ram, dann hab ich alles.

Die TeamGroup Elite gefallen mir Optisch auf jeden Fall, da der Rechner innen bereits in Schwarz durch die Komponente ist.


----------



## svd (14. Dezember 2013)

Ach, na dann. Schönes System, hehe.


----------



## Keelval (14. Dezember 2013)

Dachte mir bei dieser Zusammenstellung mal etwas mehr aus zu geben, und für die nächsten Jahre meine Ruhe zu haben.

Eingebaut ist derzeit:

Z77 Extrem 11 Mainboard
1x  2GB HDD
2x 256 SSD von Samsung
GTX 780ti von Gigabyte
i5 3570K 
be quit! dark rock pro 2 CPU Kühler
LG Blu Ray Brenner
850W be quit! power pro 10 Netzteil

Fehlt nur noch die Ram, dann kann ich das gute Stück auch mal Einschalten. Ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass das System einige Jahre mehr als ausreichend ist um kommende Spiele sauber und detailreich Spielen zu können.

Bei dem OS bin ich mir noch Unschlüssig ob Windows 7 oder 8. Wenn man den Artikeln im Netz glauben kann, gibt es für Spieler eig. keinen Unterschied der beiden Systeme.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2013)

naja, einige "Jahre" - wenn Du damt 4-5 meinst, dann nicht. Das ist selbst mit dem derzeit bestdenkbaren System nicht drin   Daher ist es an sich auch cleverer, lieber alle 2 Jahre "obere Mittelklasse" als alle 3 Jahre "High End" zu kaufen Aber so ca. 2-3 Jahre wird das aber sicher für Games gut ausreichen.


----------



## Keelval (14. Dezember 2013)

Nuja, hatte einen Alten i3 530 und eine GTX 560 und konnte, man möge es nicht glauben, CoD Ghost locker Spielen, jedoch nur mit der Standarteinstellung


----------



## svd (14. Dezember 2013)

Ob Windows 7 oder 8 ist wirklich egal. Den besseren Support wird, langfristig gesehen, wohl 8 bekommen.

Und ich glaube noch immer, dass Microsoft versuchen wird, mit irgendeiner zukünftigen exklusiven DirectX Version und/oder der Kompatibilität von XBOX ONE Hardware, einen Wechsel auf Win8 zu forcieren. (Ich trau ihnen halt nicht über den Weg, hehe.)


----------



## jhonny97 (15. Dezember 2013)

wäre die radeon hd 7990 keine alternative?
mit der hättest du mindesten die nächsten 4 Jahre locker abgedeckt.nur mal so zum vergleich:
ich hab die radeon hd 4870x2 (ist vor 5 Jahren!!! rausgekommen) und ich kann damit aktuelle games (zb Battlefield 4) immer noch auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. Dezember 2013)

Erstens hat er seine 780Ti meine ich schon, zweites ist de Preis denke ich nicht ganz so gut, wenn man die P/L Betrachtet....


----------



## Keelval (16. Dezember 2013)

Richtig, die 780ti ist bereits bei mir.

Die 7990 wäre Natürlich noch eine Alternative gewesen, jedoch nicht für mich.

Da ich bis Dato noch keine AMD hatte, wollte ich auch nur ungern die 290x kaufen, da ich von Nvidia einfach überzeugt bin.


----------



## jhonny97 (16. Dezember 2013)

@ JoghurtWaldfruechte

was meinst du mit p/l Verhältnis??
die gtx 780ti kostet laut Geizhals knappe 600 euro
die hd 7990 hat bis vor 2 tagen noch 530 euro gekoste 
also vom preis her sind die ca. gleich teuer.
leistungsmäßig bietet die HD 7990 aber doch mehr:
http://www.hwcompare.com/16378/geforce-gtx-780-ti-vs-radeon-hd-7990/
Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti compare AMD Radeon HD 7990 GPU
Test: Kampf der Titanen – Nvidia Titan vs. AMD HD 7990 - Allround-PC.com

ich bin sicher im netz findet mann noch mehr Artikel.

Da im Titel "High End Gpu" steht und Keelval geschienen hat das Geld keine große Rolle spielt, hab ich mir mal so gedacht ich frag ihn mal was er von der  "Monster-Gpu" von AMD hält.


----------



## svd (16. Dezember 2013)

An der HD7990 würde mich stören, dass es keine Karte mit wirklich brauchbarer Kühllösung gibt.

Wenn ich mich schon mit den Vor- und Nachteilen einer CF Lösung anfreundete (und natürlich ein geeignetes Mainboard hätte), wären zwei "R9 280X" im CF Verbund noch immer ein Stückchen günstiger als dieses Monster. 

Deine HD4870X2 ist noch eine elegante Karte gewesen. Die HD7990, für mich, eine reine Machbarkeitsstudie.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. Dezember 2013)

Und die 550 Euro Euro finde ich bei Geizhals nur bei polnischen oder niederländischen Anbietern...
Und diese Crossfire Probleme wie Mikroruckler hat man doch da bestimmt auch, oder nicht?
Und der Tromverbrauch ist fast 100W höher, was ein Kostenpunkt sein kann, je nach Nutzerverhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2013)

Also, praktisch findet man die 7990 ohnehin in keinem normalen deutschen Internetshop mehr, und selbst wenn es die für "nur" 500 Euro gäb fänd ich es irre, sich ne Karte in den PC zu tun, die nur für sich mehr braucht als ein kompletter PC mit ner GTX 780 Ti...  allein die Kosten für das nötige Netzteil     wenn man so drauf ist, den Preis und den Verbraucht einer 7990 in Kauf zu nehmen, dann sollte man sich sogar lieber 2x ne AMD R9 290 oder so holen


----------



## Keelval (17. Dezember 2013)

Wie geschrieben, bin ich kein Fan von AMD, und werde es wohl auch so schnell nicht werden.
Es sagen viele, das die AMD Karten länger halten, als die von Nvidia, doch das Klischee wird Nvidia wohl bereits mit bekommen haben, und daran gearbeitet haben.

Zu mal ich es von Nvidia bereits gewohnt bin, bei bedarf die Karten zu Takten. Da kenne ich mit bei AMD wiederum nicht aus.
Der Stromverbrauche beider Karten ist auf ein Jahr gerechnet schon Enorm Hoch. Was auch mit unter der Entscheidungsgrund war.

AMD brachte in letzter Zeit die 7990 und jetzt die R9 Serie raus, da hat Nvidia schon die Nase sehr weit Vorne.

Kenne das Gewicht der AMD Karten nicht, jedoch ist das Gewicht der 780Ti doch recht Enorm, das mir ein wenig Sorgen macht, ob das gut für das Mainboard ist, das diese am Ende ein wenig nach hängt.


----------



## jhonny97 (17. Dezember 2013)

@svd wieso brauchst du eine geeignetes Motherboard??
das ist physisch eine karte die nur eine pcie Slot braucht.
ob 2 R9 290 wirklich so gut sind wage ich zu bezweifeln,
früher gab es eine crossfireX Brücke die die ganzen Daten optimiert mit einer vernünftigen Rate zwischen den Karten übertragen konnte.und somit war es fast egal ob der pcie Slot elektronisch nur 8x oder 16x angebrochen wird, weil der Bus eh keine großen dareinmengen übertragen muss. 
bei der "neuen" Serie (R7/R9) gibt es das nicht mehr und Daten müssen über das Mainboard (PCIE-bus) übertragen werden. ich glaube kaum das genau so schnell geht wie mit einem zusätzlichen Bus.

meinst  du keine brauchbare Kühlung oder keine brauchbare Luft- Kühlung??

@JoghurtWaldfruechte 
die "microruckler" die du sie nennst hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie erlebt, aber die Probleme (die Vielleicht da sind oder nicht?), sind dabei sich in Luft  aufzulösen, Stichwort "Frame Pacing".

@Herbboy schau mal hier https://geizhals.at/?phist=937129 am 14.12.2013


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (17. Dezember 2013)

Also eine 7990 ist doch quasi ein crossfire Verbund aus zwei 7970er Karten. Die wiederrum ähnlich zu einer R9 280x sind. Da sollten zwei R9 290er schon schneller sein. 

Wasserkühlungen lassen wir besser mal außen vor, da muss man sich schon etwas auskennen und selbst dann ist das eine absolute Minderheit, die ihre Graka mit Wasser kühlt, oder? Wenngleich man so eine solche Karte sicherlich kühlen _kann_

Und ein großes Problem ist der Stromverbrauch.

Selbst wenn es keine mickroruckler gibt, finde ich die Karte nicht so vorteilhaft.


----------



## svd (17. Dezember 2013)

Also, das "geeignete Mainboard" bezog sich auf den folgenden Teil des Satzes, mit der CF Lösung.

Und ja, ich meinte brauchbare, werkseitig verbaute Luftkühlung. Mit wassergekühlter Hardware bist du ja kein "normaler" PC User mehr.
Sondern jemand, der sich mit Hardware auseinandersetzt und sehr gut auskennt.

Wenn du so überzeugt von der HD7990 bist, kauf doch eine (kannst sie ja wieder zurücksenden) und teste sie mal auf Herz und Nieren.  
Die HD4870X2 ist wirklich durch und durch ne gute Karte. Bei der HD7990 bin ich da anderer Meinung. Mit soviel Power auf einem PCB ist sie ganz klar überfordert. Schon bei der HD7970 alleine hat es elends lang gedauert, bis sie gezähmt worden ist.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Dezember 2013)

jhonny97 schrieb:


> @svd wieso brauchst du eine geeignetes Motherboard??
> das ist physisch eine karte die nur eine pcie Slot braucht.
> ob 2 R9 290 wirklich so gut sind wage ich zu bezweifeln,
> früher gab es eine crossfireX Brücke die die ganzen Daten optimiert mit einer vernünftigen Rate zwischen den Karten übertragen konnte.und somit war es fast egal ob der pcie Slot elektronisch nur 8x oder 16x angebrochen wird, weil der Bus eh keine großen dareinmengen übertragen muss.
> bei der "neuen" Serie (R7/R9) gibt es das nicht mehr und Daten müssen über das Mainboard (PCIE-bus) übertragen werden. ich glaube kaum das genau so schnell geht wie mit einem zusätzlichen Bus.


Das hängt vom Motherboard ab. Wenn du ein MoBo hast, dass zwei PCI-E 3.0 Steckplätze mit jeweils 16 Lines hast, dann ist die Übertragungsrate überhaupt kein Problem, auch nicht bei zwei R9 290(X).....nur sind solche Mainboards eben auch nicht ganz billig. 



> meinst  du keine brauchbare Kühlung oder keine brauchbare Luft- Kühlung??


Wer handwerklich nicht ganz unbegabt ist, kann auch einen Custom-Kühler nachrüsten. Das geht bei praktisch jeder Grafikkarte und bewegt sich so im preislichen Rahmen von 50-70€. Dafür hat man dann aber auch eine deutlich kühlere und viel leisere Karte. 



> die "microruckler" die du sie nennst hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie erlebt, aber die Probleme (die Vielleicht da sind oder nicht?), sind dabei sich in Luft  aufzulösen, Stichwort "Frame Pacing".


 Es ist in der Tat deutlich besser geworden. Aber noch hängt es auch extrem vom jeweiligen Spiel und der Programmierung ab. Die Treiber kriegen das zwar inzwischen durch Frame Pacing besser in den Griff, aber das hilft nicht bei jedem Spiel. Ist aber natürlich möglich, dass Mikrorukler in Zukunft ganz der Vergangenheit angehören.

Allerdings sollte man sich bei einer Dual-GPU Lösung auch über den Stromverbrauch und die langfristigen Kosten klar werden. Mit einer zweiten Grafikkarte braucht das System deutlich mehr Strom unter Last, was sich auf der Stromrechnung niederschlägt. Und die Abwärme ist auch nicht zu verachten: was im Winter ganz angenehm sein kann, macht im Sommer das Zimmer zur Sauna....


----------



## jhonny97 (18. Dezember 2013)

das mit der Sauna kann ich bestätigen…….
@svo ja kann ich machen, hatte ich eigentlich schon länger vor mir eine neue Monster karte zu holen.zuerst muss ich mir aber noch ein neues nt holen mein aktuelles hat nur 430Watt.muss nur schaun bis ich sie wieder zu halbwegs vernünftigen preisen bekomme, 700€ sind mir (n/d)och ein bisschen zu teuer.


----------



## Keelval (21. Dezember 2013)

Soooo.

Rechner ist Fertig zusammen gebaut, und auch so weit Eingerichtet. 

Folgen werden noch ein paar Spezielle Einstellungen extra für Spiele.

Derzeit läuft BF 4 auf Höchster Einstellung, und erreiche ich im schnitt 115 FPS. Vollstens zufrieden. 
Unter last hört man jedoch die GPU aus dem Gehäuse raus, das sich aber wohl noch Einstellen lässt, da ich gerade mal im ~63° erreiche.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2013)

Jo, da kannst Du sicher was runter mit den Lüftern. Bei meiner Karte ist es "kurios": bis 45% Lüfterspeed hör ich sie nicht, ab 46% plötzlich deutlich   ich hab die so eingestellt (mit MSI-Afterburner), dass sie bis 70 Grad bei nur 30% Lüfterspeed läuft, bis 80 Grad dann bei 40% und ab dann stetig immer schneller. Aber heißer als 70 Grad wurde sie selbst im Sommer nur für kurze Phasen (Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 Boost)


----------

